# Georgia Diggers?



## MedBottle1 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey guys,  I am looking for digging partners around the Albany, GA area or the Statesboro/Savannah, GA areas.  I go to Georgia Southern and would love to do some digging on the weekends.  I don't know much about privys or digging way down into the ground (I have dug up some 50s-60s sites near here, but I am looking to join someone to help them out and find some cool bottles.  Thanks


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 28, 2010)

We would love to do this, but Savannah seems to be pretty picked over, from what we have been told.  Would have to travel out a ways.  We don't have maps or access to them to see where we could dig.  At the moment, we can't even try it in our current situation.  Only thing we could do is some old house or building hunting to check for stuff tucked away or forgotten.


----------



## MedBottle1 (Aug 2, 2010)

I completely understand.  I was at an antique shop in Statesboro and found a fair amount of old bottles and poisons that had stickers that read "found in Savannah, 2010."  I guess they are still searching down that way.  Let me know if I can help you in any way.  I would love to find some stuff.


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 3, 2010)

There are like 3 shops in Brunswick I want to check out, but the wife always peeters out on me and wont let me stop at them after her doc. appt.
 If you can find out what poisons that shop has, let me know.


----------



## MedBottle1 (Aug 3, 2010)

They are just common poisons.  Small blue and green square bottles that say "NOT TO BE TAKEN."  They wanted $15 a piece for them and I was like NOOO WAY!  I still don't have a poison bottle


----------



## grime5 (Sep 19, 2010)

do you know a professer ernie wyatt at ga southern?if so tell him to give me a call.i am greg grimes.he is or was a bottle collecter last time i talked to him.pm me for my number if you get up with him. thanks greg


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 19, 2010)

Not from here, but you can contact GSU to see if you could get a message to him.


----------



## downsouthdiggers (Jun 19, 2011)

We live down in brinson. I have 1 dump I have been getting bottles from but still haven't stopped to dig. My wife and I would love company sometime tho. Found some medicine bottles (common vicks, moroline, and bayer co div) I'm sure there is some nice stuff there somewhere tho


----------



## Jeffreeves1976 (Jul 28, 2011)

Im looking for somebody to dig with in North Georgia if anybody needs a partner.


----------



## Jeffreeves1976 (Jun 17, 2012)

Still looking to go on that first dig. Anybody in north ga???


----------



## HollisterHonolulu (Jul 18, 2012)

I will be in greater Atlanta area in August.  I too am looking for a digging partner.  Will let ya know after I get settled in.  Thanks Art []  

 P.S.  You can use the Charlie Daniels lyrics:
 The HAWAIIAN went down to Georgia - He was lookin' for a soul to steal - He was in a bind 'cause he was way behind
 And he was willin' to make a deal.........Hey just having fun []


----------



## Rachelmac (Sep 2, 2020)

Any Georgia diggers close by st marys? 
anyone using the sanborn maps?


----------



## Still (Jun 26, 2022)

Anyone on here still active? If you are, want to link up somewhere in Southeastern Georgia? Chatham County area?


----------

